# 1 person ratsy?



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

My Una is a great ratsy but she's very shy and is easily scared and she'll jump off me if she is REALLY startled or scared. Is there a good way to get her to be more open and less likely to get lost if she jumps and I don't catch her? Please help ASAP!! I've never had a rat like this before!


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

have you tried carrying her around with you
rather then have her sitting on your shoulder?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

pouches. i love pouches and the rats seem to like them too. now for my cowardly rats instead of jumping from my shoulders and running who knows where they just beeline it to the pouch. when everything is ok again they creep back up to the shoulder for a better view. i wear the pouch around my neck at about chest level. the one i'm using now i bought at a vendor on the side of the road during the busskers festival. i think it was intended to be a string purse but with a little knot in the string it now hangs at just the right level. 

the problem i have is with over confident rats. they want to get a better look at something and just expect your hand to be there for them. their attitude totally negates the pouch...


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I know what you mean! My Nezume,Velvet and Eskyda will walk across my arm if I reach for something!!! I've been training them to wait untill I say "Go ahead" or "Ok cross" or "Go across" stuff like that. And If they start to go across without permission I "Squeeee!!" like they do if they're in pain and it almost always sends'em running for the back of my neck.

I'll have to try the pouch.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh! What about hoodie sweatshirts? They can go into the hood. Same thing right?


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hello?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah, hoodies will work to but i find them far too hot in the summer and sometimes they'd rather lunge for the pouch then the hood and you have to make sure they don't miss and fall in their haste so i still prefer the pouch with my cowardly rats.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sooooo..... What should I get to serve as a/the pouch?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

like i said, mine is just a string purse with a not in the rope and worn around the neck instead of the shoulder. you could make yourself one if you have a mind for sewing or get someone to make one for you. essentially its just a cloth bag on a string. mine has a string pull on it too to close it but i never use it as the rats can just push it open easily anyway. but you can probably find a little bag like that at a dollar store or thrift shop. perhaps in the children's department of a walmart or zellers or even in the bags section. look around, i'm sure you'll be able to find one you'll like.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I use a children's drawstring backpack. It's a bit bigger, though, so a bit more ungainly.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok. Thanks!


----------

